# Speichern von bereits gefüllten Dateien



## Anfänger2011 (23. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will größere Mengen an Daten in Form von .txt Dateien speichern. Bis dahin ist das ja auch nicht schwer, aber wie schaffe ich es, "gefüllte" Dateein so zu speichern, dass ich den Inhalt nicht hardcoden muss?

LG Dominik


----------



## Gucky (23. Jul 2015)

Wie meinst du das?
Willst du den Inhalt dynamisch erzeugen? Dann kommt es darauf an, was in diesen Dateien gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (23. Jul 2015)

Also wenn ich jetzt normal mit Java programmiere und nicht für Androidgeräte kann ich ja beispielsweise eine Textdatei, welches bereits Daten enthält, in einen unterordner meines Projetes packen, um diesen auszulesen und gegebenenfalls zu überschreiben. Sowas bräuchte ich dann aber jetzt auch für die Androidentwicklung.


----------



## Gucky (23. Jul 2015)

Wenn du diese Textdatei in einen Unterordner deines Projektes packst, kannst du ihn nach dem Exportieren nicht mehr überschreiben, weil er, sofern sie der IDE bekannt ist, mit ins JAR gepackt wird.
Du müsstest sie an anderer Stelle ablegen, bspw. im Programme Ordner, wenn du unter Windows programmierst.

Unter Android wird das nicht anders sein.
Weitere Infos gibt es hinter den Links dieses Threads.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (23. Jul 2015)

Ja, dass man die so speichern kann weiß ich .... aber dann müsste ich ja die Info, die in Datei kommen, alles erstmal in den Code reinschreiben. Mein Ziel ist es ja eine schon befüllte Datei abzulegen ohne die Inhalte aus dem Code zu entnemen


----------



## Gucky (23. Jul 2015)

Ach so meinst du das.
Das geht, denke ich, genauso wie bei einem normalen Programm. Programme für Android werden ja auch exportiert und es entsteht dabei auch ein Archiv. Deshalb denke ich, dass es zwischen normalen Programmen und Androidprogrammen keinen Unterschied in der Speicherung von Daten im Archiv gibt.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (26. Jul 2015)

So das klappt jetzt schon Mal alles 
Hab die ganzen Daten die brauche jetzt schließlich auf einen Server gelegt.

Nun hab ich jedoch noch eine kleine Frage:
Ich erzeuge auf dem Server für jeden User einen Ordner. Der Ondername soll dabei so heißen wie das googlekonto( das ist ja einmalig). Wie kann ich dieses auslesen ... müsste ja eigentlich irgendwo gespeichert sein


----------



## Anfänger2011 (27. Jul 2015)

Ich stell die letzte Frage nochmal zurück, da das Lesen vom Server jetzt doch nicht so klappt wie es sollte.
Wenn ich meinen Code in einem normalen Java-Projekt laufen lasse, funktioniert alles wie gewünscht, aber wenn ich den selben Code für die Androidprogrammierung nutze, bekomme ich beim Ausführung Fehlermeldungen. 


```
private String readContent(){
        String line = null;
        try{
            URL url = new URL("http://test.com/test.txt");
            URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
            BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream()));
            line = reader.readLine();
            reader.close();
        }catch(IOException e){}
        return line;
    }
```

Im Anhang stehen die Fehlermeldungen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Ch4t4r (28. Jul 2015)

Einfach mal NetworkOnMainException googlen. Das hat was damit zu tun, dass vetbindungen nicht im Hauptthread laufen sollen (StrictMode bzw ThreadPolicy)


----------

